# Show Your Collections



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Over on SSM there's a pretty cool thread showing some people's collections. Anybody here wanna play that game?

Post some pictures of your collections for all the world to see! I will after my move is completed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Link to SSM collections?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

John P.

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*awsome collection*



John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


im lucky Michelle allows me to use a closet let a lone a whole room (-:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


Prolific comes to mind.............:tongue:

Beautiful work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


I was silently joking to myself: "Oh, John P was top poster again. He must never build anything"...........

I'm officially an idiot. :wave::wave:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html












Well I feel inadequate....
Awesome work man!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my whole thing-minus the Pegasus Space Ark (still on table) and the MPC A-Wing that resides at the clubhouse at my local Fantasy Modeler's Club of San Francisco.










I'm not worthy, John P! (Waynes World bowing)


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


You must spend a lot of time dusting! Totally amazing.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I've slowed down my personal modeling as I've become very busy at the shop with stuff for clients. A new girlfriend has my full attention as well. So I'll try to post a few shots of built stuff. The full Space Shuttle Tile, Moon Rock with an Astronaut pin are standouts of the collection.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> At the risk of being repetitive _and _redundant:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


Fantastic!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think that I could aspire to that awesome collection of John P's.

Here is my little collection of models and toys packed into one small room with no workbench (yet!). 

Enjoy.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

And some more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> I've slowed down my personal modeling as I've become very busy at the shop with stuff for clients. A new girlfriend has my full attention as well. So I'll try to post a few shots of built stuff. The full Space Shuttle Tile, Moon Rock with an Astronaut pin are standouts of the collection.


Your new girlfriend has MY attention too!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

China cabinet full of Sci-Fi



Big Jupiter 2 and the Americas Cup Yachts(RC)



How I display my 1981 era Falcon.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mind kinda pales in comparison to a lot of you guys.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0010.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0019.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0018.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0021.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0020.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0017.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0008.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0009.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=gallery_5170_36_43914.jpg

-Jim


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I always enjoy these threads and viewing other folks collections of items. What a great assortment and variety you all have to offer!! Great stuff!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have lot's to share........


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, I feel like a light weight!

Thanks everyone for sharing. Here is mine.











































































I just counted, I have 53 kits in my build pile, Not including about 40-50 rockets.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I change up the displays fairly often as I buy and sell stuff


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

A few more.



















Many of the props I have built, many are toys collected over the years.

All of the classic rockets are cloned from plans.

Mark


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Mind kinda pales in comparison to a lot of you guys.
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0010.jpg
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0019.jpg
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0018.jpg
> ...


YOU KIDDING??!! GREAT STUFF!! Man, I didn't know they made an "Iron Giant" figure! I loved that movie!! LOL! I love robots, you've got a nice assortment! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

mach7 said:


> Wow, I feel like a light weight!
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing. Here is mine.
> 
> ...


Man, the big Saturn IV is one of those kits in my stash that I just keep putting off building but really want to do it! Inspirational!!! What are the rockets on the right of the one shelf that look like Capt. Kirk and a robot? Interesting..... Great stuff, love all of the prop models!!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Tim!

The Kirk rocket is a clone of the old Estes Spaceman rocket:

http://www.spacemodeling.org/JimZ/estes/k-09.pdf

The guy next to him is a Spaceman bash, Octo-Pete from space.

The Saturn V is the late '90's Estes kit converted to 5 motors. I need to pick up a plastic version.


Tim Nice collection, I love the Snoopy/Red Baron set!

Thats a complete set of Rat Fink stuff!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love all these collections! I lost all of mine a couple of years ago, no tears please, and have been building it back up slowly and steadily. I hope mine is impressive as these ALL are!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> YOU KIDDING??!! GREAT STUFF!! Man, I didn't know they made an "Iron Giant" figure! I loved that movie!! LOL! I love robots, you've got a nice assortment! Thanks for sharing!


Most kind Tim. Your collection is pretty cool as well!
Thank you.
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

JGG, 
I am soo envious! I always wanted that Iron Giant robot, but never got one. I am like you with all the trek figures though. I have em all, still pristine, packed away in assorted 33 gallon rubbermaid totes. Maybe we should have traded other things, instead of robocop kits! LOL

So many trek and star wars toys packed away.........it's like a toys r us outlet in my garage. LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:

P.S. - JGG, do you have any of the 1701 limited figures, or the red Redemption Data?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> P.S. - JGG, do you have any of the 1701 limited figures, or the red Redemption Data?




This guy does, packed away just like you.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Boy, just when I think I have lotsa cool stuff- I get hosed. Will take a few shots tomorrow.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Way to go, Tiberius! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> I've slowed down my personal modeling as I've become very busy at the shop with stuff for clients. A new girlfriend has my full attention as well. So I'll try to post a few shots of built stuff. The full Space Shuttle Tile, Moon Rock with an Astronaut pin are standouts of the collection.


Late to the party (been offline a few days) but that A7 moonsuit is top notch! Is that an actual kit, a conversion or a scratchbuild? Definitely "The Right Stuff" in any case!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scorpitat said:


> JGG,
> I am soo envious! I always wanted that Iron Giant robot, but never got one. I am like you with all the trek figures though. I have em all, still pristine, packed away in assorted 33 gallon rubbermaid totes. Maybe we should have traded other things, instead of robocop kits! LOL
> 
> So many trek and star wars toys packed away.........it's like a toys r us outlet in my garage. LOL
> ...


Thanks Scorp!
Yeah, back when I got Iron Giant I got 2 of them. One for my son to play with and naturally one for me.
And I do have the Red Data as well as the Thomas Riker. Also have the three pack of the 1701 figs.
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool JGG.

If ya ever part with an Iron Giant, I got dibs on it! I have a separate Yar, Barclay, and a 1701 tri-pack. Never got my hands on a Picard, but came damned close. Got to toys r us, turnded down the figures aisle, and saw a guy grab one, and he exited past me, giggling like a loon. I should have tackled the lil twerp then and there. LOL

Oh well, such is life.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Here are my build ups...at least some of them. They're on display in my hobby work room.

Directly over the computer desk:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/04.jpg

The bookshelf next to the desk: 

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/01.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/02.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/03.jpg

The other book shelf on the East wall:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/06.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/08.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/My model kit builds on display/07.jpg

Seeing these in pictures makes me realize something: I really need to dust!

Sean


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Dust? Bah! Just tape down the really small ones, and break out the leaf blower!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

These pics are kinda old so not everything is shown but this is the bulk of my collection.

Downstairs cureo cabinet:

































Upstairs IKEA cabinet:

































Cont'd...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's the rest...


On a shelf over my workbench in the garage are my 1/2500 sets:

















My Retro Red Planet diorama sits atop a tall cabinet in the garage:









Above the cabinet over the washtub in my garage sits the 1/350 Seaview by Moebius:









That's about it for finished stuff.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Hers mine:mostly vintage figure kits with some sci-fi,space,show cars:























































BRIAN


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Scorpitat said:


> Dust? Bah! Just tape down the really small ones, and break out the leaf blower!


I may just try that! 

Loving the pics of other folks' collections. Keep them coming. 

Sean


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

> My Retro Red Planet diorama sits atop a tall cabinet in the garage:


*Trekkriffic*

Do you have more photos of this?

Thanks.


----------



## street-snorter (Sep 8, 2006)

John P simply awesome. I love the Kits you have built. I am very partial to Star Trek, Star Wars & Lost in Space. 

Keep up the good work everyone, it was great to see all of your creations.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great collections!

Atlantis, that is a nice display of rockets!

1Bluegtx, thats an impressive collection, do you have all the Strange Change kits?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Atlantis said:


>


WOW! WHAT A FANTASTIC COLLECTION OF REAL SPACE MODELS! I really enjoyed looking at your collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

iriseye said:


> *Trekkriffic*
> 
> Do you have more photos of this?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure. Here's a few more:




























The rest of the pics are here:

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/


----------



## Diego Quijano (Apr 12, 2011)

This is my Sci-Fi collection. Sorry for the poor quality of some pics.
Better pictures of some of the builds: http://dqscaleworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

*Trekkriffic*

That Red Planet diorama is all kinds of awesome. Lurve the little touches you added such as the footprints.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'm in the process of reorganizing my pix, but for a completely random, disorganized, and incomplete look at some of my models go here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627363392678/

Now considerably more complete and less disorganized with new bits, bobs, doo-hickies and random thingamajigs!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

iriseye said:


> *Trekkriffic*
> 
> That Red Planet diorama is all kinds of awesome. Lurve the little touches you added such as the footprints.


Thanks iriseye. I spent a year and a half working on it.

Carson,

I bow to you sir! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Diego,

Beautiful work! Really nice photography too!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You know until I saw your photo of the kit I'd forgotten there was a model of the Gungan submarine. All the completed models look great but I especially like the Clone and Storm Troopers.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Back atcha, Trekriffic. 

That TIE display is awesome.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'm in the process of reorganizing my pix, but for a completely random, disorganized, and incomplete look at some of my models go here...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627363392678/
> 
> Now considerably more complete and less disorganized with new bits, bobs, doo-hickies and random thingamajigs!


Wow, some really nice stuff there!!!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Diego Quijano said:


> This is my Sci-Fi collection. Sorry for the poor quality of some pics.
> Better pictures of some of the builds: http://dqscaleworks.blogspot.com/
> 
> Wow! All of these are true works of art! Incredible work!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

trekkriffic said:


> sure. Here's a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magnificently done!!!!!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Bobj812 said:


> Well I feel inadequate....
> Awesome work man!


Yep I fell somewhat the same... You guys are amazing... true artisans in the craft thats for sure. No wonder I have learned so much in the last few years since joining here, except spelling


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Compared to the rest of you lot mine feels some what deminished :tongue: I also still have a my WH40k armies packed in boxes yet to see the light of day again as well. However it is really cool to see what others have out there too.

















I went for the collage style which was easier than posting a heap of picstures... I forgot to add these though  















The time machine actually sits out in the main lounge dinning area. Out of all my builds Sandy is the most smitten with this one.


Cheers,

Alec


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice collection Alec! I love the Time Machine. Is the UFO a kit or scratch?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Lots of really neat stuff here.


Trekkriffic said:


> Here's the rest...
> 
> My Retro Red Planet diorama sits atop a tall cabinet in the garage:


This is really neat.
Is the little ship in the diorama a kit? I've never seen anything like it. I like it!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

mach7 said:


> Nice collection Alec! I love the Time Machine. Is the UFO a kit or scratch?


Thanks mach7. The ufo is an old comet kit, white metal & vacform. 

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

What an incredible room of quality builds! Magnificent! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

cozmo said:


> Lots of really neat stuff here.
> 
> 
> This is really neat.
> Is the little ship in the diorama a kit? I've never seen anything like it. I like it!


Glad you like it! That little ship is a scratchbash (my first) built using parts from a cheap F-15 Eagle Snaptite kit and a Dollar Store booklight.
I originally was only going to have the Glencoe Mars Liner in the dio but got a little carried away and decided to tell a bettter story with inclusion of a rescue ship and some pilots.

Here's a little slideshow on the MARRV (Mars Advanced Rapid Response Vehicle):


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Compared to the rest of you lot mine feels some what deminished :tongue: I also still have a my WH40k armies packed in boxes yet to see the light of day again as well. However it is really cool to see what others have out there too.
> 
> I went for the collage style which was easier than posting a heap of picstures... I forgot to add these though
> 
> ...


That is an awesome collection. You should be very proud Alec!


----------

